# Shimano Announces Dura-Ace Di2 7970



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Pics included! 

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/shimano-announces-electronic-groupset-available-january-2009/


----------



## musikfan (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.wired.com/gadgets/miscellaneous/news/2008/07/shimano?currentPage=all

even better an article in Wired.....


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

Good arti. Loved Hagerman's quote:

"Road-bike aficionados are much like trout: simultaneously enthralled and mortified by anything shiny and new that enters their environment."


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

No one will buy it and its a absolute waste of time and besides Campag is soooooo much better than this Jap crap.


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

T-Dog said:


> No one will buy it and its a absolute waste of time and besides Campag is soooooo much better than this Jap crap.


Yes, Campy is so much better, because it has 11 speeds.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

jitters said:


> Yes, Campy is so much better, because it has 11 speeds.


Nothing to do will 11 speed at all. I was a Dura Ace rider but I can honestly promise you it does not even come close to Campag. Shimano wears out and Campag wears in. 
There is no comparison Campag is such a better engineered and quality product.
Shimano should stick to fishing rods.


----------



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude, according to the Wired article, the "front derailleur automatically adjusts itself so the chain doesn't rub as you shift." That's pretty pimp.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

An on-the-road test at cyclingnews:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/features/shimano_dura-ace_di208



> But while the mechanical drivetrain is just as capable of knocking off similarly smooth shifts under ideal conditions, Di2 makes nearly every shift so dead-on perfect that it's almost eerie. Instead of forcing the chain on to larger cogs or rings at less-than-ideal times as we often do with mechanical shifting, Di2 basically only shifts at the designated gate and it seems to hit its mark almost every time.


Their impression? Shifting is amazing. Ergonomics/buttons a bit dorky. I'm not going to run out and buy it but I'd love to try it.


----------



## winmac (Sep 30, 2007)

but you all are forgetting the most important thing...

will it work with my iPhone?:thumbsup:


----------

